

Ask HN: How to do you send text/photo from web to mobile - Oras

Hi guys,
When you browse a website and found interesting text or photo and you want to send it to your mobile, how do you do that? 
1) Do you use an app? 
2) Sync your browser?<p>Thanks,
Oras
======
jacalata
I email it to myself, or save to instapaper which syncs down if it is
something to read, or copy it into the onenote doc I sync on all my devices if
it is something more long term, instead of refer-once.

~~~
Oras
Thank you for your comment. What about photos? do you email them too and save
from mobile browser?

~~~
jacalata
I can't think of a specific time when I've found a picture on the web that I
wanted to have on my phone. But in general I store pictures on skydrive, which
does sync to my phone, so I guess I'd just do that.

------
ronaldsvilcins
For android I use [https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/)

~~~
Oras
This is quite handy, thanks for sharing.

